# Is it possible to see what caused my rating to drop?



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.

So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Driver ratings don't matter. But your cancellation rate? THAT matters.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Email support for a list



Woohaa said:


> Driver ratings don't matter. But your cancellation rate? THAT matters.


I haven't gotten a cancellation email in a long time, and I have been canceling more often...usually when the app pings and since I had my finger on the screen it accepts. I do have a 4.97 so not sure if that helps my case.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Driver ratings don't matter. But your cancellation rate? THAT matters.


Was that sarcasm because they will email you 34 times about your cancelation rate but give no input on the rating? Sorry can't tell what you meant.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not sarcasm. Your driver rating is just meant to give you an emotional boost. You aren't rewarded for a high rating or penalized for a low rating.

But you will suffer the wrath of Khan if your cancellation rate is to high.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Not sarcasm. Your driver rating is just meant to give you an emotional boost. You aren't rewarded for a high rating or penalized for a low rating.
> 
> But you will suffer the wrath of Khan if your cancellation rate is to high.


But you can get deactivated if it starts to fall. Maybe it is pretty tough to suck enough to get that low.

I really would like to know though who the petty paxhole is.

I just noticed that email today said I had 93 lifetime rides and a rating of 4.97. That was sent about an hour after my last ride so I guess it is possible that someone from another day just did the rating or something.


----------



## Bruce-Phoenix (Aug 28, 2017)

No, they won't give you any useful information. They don't care one iota about their drivers and will deactivate them with no notice and never read or reply to any emails you send. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


ANTIFA


----------



## Alt-right Leader (Aug 29, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


Don't worry until you have more trips and your rating is 4.6.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> ANTIFA


I like anti Fascists. Don't know why so many conservatives like Fascists.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I tried to email them but the email form doesn't have anything about this type of thing.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Email support for a list
> 
> I haven't gotten a cancellation email in a long time, and I have been canceling more often...usually when the app pings and since I had my finger on the screen it accepts. I do have a 4.97 so not sure if that helps my case.


Unfortunately, your 4.97 does not matter when it comes to deactivation. After a number of emails & texts (proof against you) they will stop contacting you and then one canceled trip gets you when it is unexpected & too late.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Unfortunately, your 4.97 does not matter when it comes to deactivation. After a number of emails & texts (proof against you) they will stop contacting you and then one canceled trip gets you when it is unexpected & too late.


Are you saying if people complain about you to lyft directly opposed to just giving a bad rating. Do people really sink that low? My car is nice, it is clean, smells good and I am as polite as can be. I understand if someone doesn't like me for whatever reason they seem fit and if they want to give me a 1 so they don't get paired with me that is fine as well. I would just like feedback so if it is something I did I would like to know so I don't do it. However if I have a 4.9 then maybe I should just not worry about it. We can never make everyone happy.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


 Always screenshot the passengers that you have issues with, leave comments in the comment box and when you notice your rating drops email Lyft to monitor their ratings. I do this daily and it ensures that I'm not rated unfairly by any pax that I have issues with because Lyft will throw out those ratings. Also,they will throw out ratings left by pax that don't leave any/reasonable comments if you inquire.I closely monitor mine.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9.


That's not how the math works. It's about the last 100 rides, THUS, a perfect score is 500 points.

A single 4 star rating, and 99 five star ratings would give you 499 points, for a "4.99"

A single one star rating and 99 five stars would give you 496 points for 4.96

If you have less than 100 rides some of this gets rated slightly differently.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

BBW will kill your ratings 100% of the time. It always happens to me.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> BBW will kill your ratings 100% of the time. It always happens to me.


BBW?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Op no one should give you a 1 without leaving feedback. It's possible you got several 4s and it dropped you below the rounding up to 5. So maybe you lost .03 giving you a 4.94.

I understand how you feel, but some pax mistakenly think giving you a 4 is a good rating. They don't get anything less than a 5 means something is wrong. If you made a stop for a pax and he tipped you cash, its doubtful it was him. But some reserve their 5s for over the top service.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

The bigger question is, "why do you care about your rating?"

At the end of the day, you may have your "suspicions" about who gave you a 4 or a 1 but Lyft does not care about whether or not you'll be deactivated or if you emailed support to have particular rating(s) changed. Understand that the rating system incubates passive-aggressive behavior from passengers who will rate you regardless if you have a clean car, or your're amicable and sociable, offered water or mints, or decide to bend over backwards to stop by a gas station or drive-thru. Furthermore, the rating system itself weighs against the drivers more than the passengers. 

In my case, I have 512 lifetime rides (I'm a part-timer) and currently standing at 4.81. This week I only gave 12 rides and all were rated at 5-stars AND YET I am standing at 4.81 after being at the same rating last week. Understand that Lyft counts the last 100 rides given so at my current pace I have to give 20 or so plus rides rated at 5 just to get bumped up a couple of decimal points. At the moment one idiot rates me a 4, I drop a decimal point right away. 

It's easier to get your ratings lowered than to bump it up again. Many here would attest that they could be standing at a good rating of 5.0 and give seven rides and end up at 4.95 give another eight rides and bump down to 4.90 and give five rides and miraculously go up 4.97...it just seems arbitrary. And the only way to do a breakdown of your ratings is for Lyft to give you each and every itemized rating for each ride and work it out on an Excel spreadsheet and calculate it yourself. But Lyft doesn't disclose that type of information. Another way of looking at this is that Lyft's blackbox rating system is a way to mentally condition you to try harder---try harder to appease the passenger, try harder to be sociable to the passenger, try harder to be accommodating and flexible for the passenger in the hope that you will get a high rating from them and somehow feel good about yourself and that anything below a 4.9 is a reflection of your self-esteem and self-worth. 

I'm sorry if I'm sounding pessimistic about the decrease in your ratings but understand that you're anchoring your expectations and hard work on the Lyft platform and equating it to your ratings. That is to say, you provided the best service you can--your car is clean and smells nice, you followed the navigation system to the T, you greeted passengers accordingly, etc.--all these you believe is 5-star service and that your ratings should continue to reflect that but the moment it drops DESPITE your great service, somehow you are in a mental anguish and find the unfairness in all of it and vent as to why this is happening...

...let me tell you something...it doesn't matter...none of this shit matters...Lyft ratings are unfair...passengers are unfair. You can come close to offering your passengers sexual favors in each ride and your ratings would still drop...so please stop giving Lyft a piece of your mental and psychological tranquility when already you are giving them 25% commission for each ride and driving your car to depreciation, it's just not worth it. Trust me...we've all been there and this is the only way for you to cope and continue to drive for Lyft without having to check your dashboard after each ride to see if your ratings drop. It's just not worth it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


Hey, try not to get it below a 5 star rating. U will be on a list of deactivated candidates. And why are u missing requests? I see that ur acceptance rate has gotten below 98%. Also please have water, mints, phone charger, and aux available for pax. Don't be the weak link.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I took a guy literally down the block yesterday from one apartment complex to another. He asks me if I could wait 5-10 minutes while he goes inside and bring him back. I said sorry, i am unable to wait for that long...12 cents a minute to wait for literally a quarter mile lol. He said no problem. I see my score drop from a 5.0...technically a 4.97 to a 4.9. So he gave me a 1 or a 2. Pretty sure a 1! I emailed Lyft what I just wrote here. They wouldn't confirm if that was the review that brought my score down due to anonymity, but they did remove the score for that ride and its back to a 5.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to Earth where humans go ape shit


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I do 100 Lyft rides a week. My rating whips up and down like a jump rope. Whatever rating I get today will be gone in 8 days.

Instead of trying to track who I offended, I track my money. I track my time. And I pay attention to my safety.

If you want to know what you did to deserve a lower rating, I suggest dont worry about it. If you want to know cuz you're just curious, thats cool, I get it. But if your interest is more than idle curiosity, I advise you to just let it go.

Just be yourself. Some people will dislike you, and thats how it is. Dont sweat it.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Are you serious? You stopped for gas with a passenger in the car. That deserves a 1 star!!!! Never ever do that. Stupid.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Are you serious? You stopped for gas with a passenger in the car. That deserves a 1 star!!!! Never ever do that. Stupid.


I didn't stop to get gas, I stopped because he asked me to so he could get bread.


----------



## Lyftsucks (Oct 27, 2017)

When you pull up to pick up a customer and they look under 22 years old it's a good idea to cancel that ride. I notice my score is lower after picking up younger riders. You can't do anything to please them.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I wouldn’t worry about it ! 4* for now and then is acceptable , after all nobody is perfect. You could have deserved it lol 

Sometimes we mess up and we don’t realize it , it’s anything below 4* that gets me worked up


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


Actually with those ratings you probably got one or two 4 stars not any 1 stars. If you look click on the rating star on the app then click on the star rating it will show you the % of each star rating you've received and the # of rated trips and # of lifetime trips.

I've got 91% 5 star and 9% 4 star with a 4.91 rating. Your 4.97 means 97% of your ratings are 5 star and 3% 4 star. with 86 rides you probably have less than 50 ratings so its probably a single 4 star rating. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm at 4.64. You gotta catch me up newbie.

the solution to driver rating angst is more driving, and a pet that loves you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Driver ratings don't matter. But your cancellation rate? THAT matters.


NEVER CANCEL CALLS. Just drive away. The passenger will cancel on their own and you'll get a cancellation fee. Or, the system will auto-cancel and you might get a fee, anyway, assuming it's been at least 5 min since you received the initial ping.

In the meantime, switch to Uber take one of their calls, and when you're done, you might have an extra $5 from Lyft waiting for you.

And Lyft can't do anything to you for not completing the call. You showed up, you didn't cancel, and you spent at least 5 min of your time driving. They can only retaliate if YOU cancel.



Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


*https://uberpeople.net/threads/your-driver-rating-a-final-word.164921/*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gwoae said:


> I am new and did my 93rd pax today. I was at a 5 rating for a while then I believe someone gave me a 4 which dropped me to 4.94 which shows as a 4.9. After 86 PAX I worked it back up to a 4.97 and it shows as a 5. Today I did 7 rides and then went to work. After work I looked at my dashboard and I am back to a 4.9. So I am confused where the poor rating came from today. It appears that someone gave me a 1. I have my suspicion on who it was because the last pax sat up front and even though I had gps on he kept telling me which way to turn. I really hope it wasn't him because he is also the first person that I stopped at a gas station for. All though he did give me $5 cash tip and offered to buy me a drink at the gas station. All of the other 6 were fine with good conversation. They all tipped between $1 and $5 as well.
> 
> So thats why I am confused. I went 7 for 7 on tips today and ended up with an apparent 1. Is there any way to see who zinged me?


Yes.

Driving.

Driving causes your rating to drop.

Driving for less $ makes it intolerable.


----------

